# Everquest 3 - Was würdet ihr euch wünschen? ;-)



## Leoncore (23. September 2009)

MoinMoin!

Vor über einem Jahr hat SOE Everquest 3 angekündigt. Natürlich gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Bilder oder Infos, so soll aber der dritte Teil, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, auch auf Konsolen herauskommen, was hoffentlich nicht dazu führt, dass das Spiel noch mehr vereinfacht wird.


Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Everquest 2 war bzw. ist ja schon ein recht gutes PvE Spiel, was würdet ihr in einem dritten Teil verbessern? Bitte nur Punkte nennen, die auch möglich wären und nicht nur Wunschdenken.^^


Ich hätte folgende Punkte:

1. Welt sollte belebter ausschauen, manche Landschaften sollten etwas größer ausfallen. Grafik kann ruhig so bleiben, reicht mir vollkommen. ;-)

2. Neues, verbessertes Charaktersystem. Was mich aktuell stört sind diese "Schlag 1, Schlag 2, Schlag 3" Sprüche. Einfach in der Zahl um +1 erhöht und die Kampfwerte ein wenig aufgefrischt, aber sonst gibt es keinerlei Animationsunterschiede zum Vorgängerskill. Find ich en bissl öde. Vielleicht auch ein neues, viel dynamischeres, komplexeres Charaktersystem, aber ob das in Zeiten der Massentauglichkeit funktionieren würde, wäre ne andere Sache.
Elementaristen und Nekromanten sollten mehr als ein Pet beschwören können. Find ich irgendwie blöd in den ganzen MMOGs, wenn man als Nekromant grad mal ein Skelett aus dem Boden stampfen kann.^^

4. Jede Rasse sollte wieder eine eigene Hauptstadt bekommen, wie in Everquest 1.

5. Dungeons, die mehr bieten, als nur Monstermetzeln.

Naja, das wärs eigentlich schon.^^


----------



## Grotuk (23. September 2009)

1. Kein WoW Verschnitt. Everquest ist eben kein WoW und wird es auch nie sein. Everquest ist Everquest der PvE Spitzenreiter und da sollte man auch wert drauf legen.

2. Crafting bitte so komplex wie zum Start von EQ2. Das was dannach kam war Mist. Und wenn man schon sowas haben muss dann bitte am WoW Craftingsystem nen Beispiel nehmen und auch Spezielle dem Loot gleichwertige oder geringfügig bessere Items herstellbar machen. Spezielle Rezepte rare Rezepte ect.

3. Klassen unterschiedlicher gestalten. Im Endeffekt gabs nur 4 Klassen in Eq2, die dann nochman Unterklassen hatten, die sich, teils nur durch einzelne Sprüche, voneinander unterschieden..

Ansonnsten war und ist Eq2 an sich schon fast perfekt. K.a. wieso Sony sich noch nen Konkurent fürs eigene Produkt machen muss.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2009)

Spontan fällt mir ein: Ein Lokalisierungssystem, das nicht völlig für die Füsse ist.


----------



## Bakual (23. September 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> MoinMoin!
> 
> Vor über einem Jahr hat SOE Everquest 3 angekündigt. Natürlich gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Bilder oder Infos, so soll aber der dritte Teil, soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, auch auf Konsolen herauskommen, was hoffentlich nicht dazu führt, dass das Spiel noch mehr vereinfacht wird.
> 
> ...


Also angekündigt haben sie ja nicht wirklich was. Die Gerüchte gehen meines Wissens um einen kleinen Satz im Jubiläumsbuch wo das Wort "Everquest Next" genannt wird. Oder gibts da weitere Infos? Konsole (Playstation 4 *g*) würde Sinn machen, würd aber höchstwahrscheinlich bedeuten dass die (Bedien-)Komplexität leidet.

Grafik sollte auf jedenfalls besser sein. Nicht weil mir die heutige nicht gefällt sondern weil sie zum Release von EQ Next in paar Jahren mit Sicherheit veraltet sein wird. Ne bessere Unterstützung von Multicores und Grafikkarten ist selbstverständlich Pflicht.

Die Spelllinien können von mir aus auch verschwinden. EQ1 war da immernoch am besten mit der Spellvielfalt. Aber wenn ich die momentane Entwicklung anschaue setzen alle MMORPGs auf diese Spelllinien. Macht halt das Entwickeln einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass Beschwörer nur ein Hauptpet (plus viele Swarmpets) beschwören können ist in der EQ Geschichte normal. Insofern würd ich mir da keine Änderung wünschen.

Mehr Startstädte wären natürlich eh cool. Dungeons die auch Rätsel und anderes beinhalten auch. Wobei da EQ1 und 2 auch schon recht gute Sachen bieten, aber das ist sicher ausbaufähig.



			
				Grotuk schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kein WoW Verschnitt. Everquest ist eben kein WoW und wird es auch nie sein. Everquest ist Everquest der PvE Spitzenreiter und da sollte man auch wert drauf legen.
> 
> 2. Crafting bitte so komplex wie zum Start von EQ2. Das was dannach kam war Mist. Und wenn man schon sowas haben muss dann bitte am WoW Craftingsystem nen Beispiel nehmen und auch Spezielle dem Loot gleichwertige oder geringfügig bessere Items herstellbar machen. Spezielle Rezepte rare Rezepte ect.
> 
> ...


Zu 1: Voll Einverstanden. EQ next muss auch wieder PvE only sein. Das ist die Stärke von EQ. Ne gute Hintergrundgeschichte, gute Quests und KEIN PvP das Kiddies anziehen könnte.

Das Crafting darf ruhig komplexer sein. Aber bitte NICHT so wie zu EQ2 Release. Die Abhängigkeiten waren schlicht nervig und die Dauer zum etwas Herstellen und damit Level waren schlicht unzumutbar. Das heutige System ist da super was Aufwand/Ertrag angeht. Normale Gegenstände zum Leveln und Rare Rezepte für gute Ware ist auch ok. Aber die crafted Sachen sollen nicht das Beste aufm Markt sein, sonst würd ich mich fragen warum ich überhaupt Quests machen soll wenn ich eh was besseres basteln kann. Da gefällt mir das recht gut wies heute ist. Mit Mastercrafted hast ne durchaus gute Ausrüstung die du dann mit der Zeit durch drops und aufwändigere Questgegenstände ersetzen kannst.
Gut wäre dass man besondere Gegenstände aus Dungeons durch nen Crafter nochmal verbessern, resp verarbeiten lassen kann. Das hat aber auch schon EQ1 und auch EQ2.

In EQ2 gibts weitaus mehr als 4 Klassen. Ein Beschwörer unterscheidet sich sehr stark von einem Zauberer und ein Druid sehr stark vom Kleriker. Allerdings unterscheiden sich der Nekromant nicht so sehr vom Elementalist. Insofern könnte man die Klassen auf 12 reduzieren ohne viel zu verlieren. Und trotzdem würde was fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausser du reduzierst die Klassen auf "Tank", "Heiler", "Supporter" und "Damagedealer". Aber das ist in keinem Spiel anders (ausser evtl SWG). Die Frage ist doch wie man den Schaden austeilt (Pets, grosse/langsame oder schnelle/kleine Nukes, DoTs, usw) oder heilt (indirekt, direkt, wards, HoT, usw). Da hat EQ2 mehr Klassenabwechslung als jedes andere mit bekannte Spiel.
Das sollte SoE sicher beibehalten oder ausbauen. Wobei ich eher denke dass sie die Klassenvielfalt dem Balancing zuliebe einschränken werden. Aber mehr Klassen ist für mich immer ein Pluspunkt. Und solangs PvE only ist, ist das Balancing auch gar ned soooo tragisch. Es sollt nur jeder ne Gruppe finden können wenn er mag.

Ich vermute ja eh dass EQ Next nicht so bald rauskommt. Eben weil sie sich keine Konkurrenz machen müssen.
Der Konsolenmarkt dürfte interessant sein, evtl gibts da nen Nachfolger für EQOA als nächstes. Das sähe ich noch am ehesten.


----------



## Bakual (23. September 2009)

Viel mehr Sprachausgabe wäre auch ein Muss. EQ2 war da Vorzeigemuster.

Auch die Questdialoge find ich toller als nen Questfenster wies WoW hat (und nun jedes neue MMORPG kopiert). Das fühlt sich viel mehr nach Interaktion an. Ausserdem erlaubt es einige Quests nur dann herauszugeben wenn man den Dialog auch richtig durchspielt.

Ich hoffe ein zukünftiges EQ baut diese Stärken weiter aus.


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Viel mehr Sprachausgabe wäre auch ein Muss. EQ2 war da Vorzeigemuster.



Finde ich nicht. In EQ2 wollten sie ja eigentlich schon komplette Sprachausgabe haben und sind gescheitert.
Es ist ein herber Aufwand den man besser nicht angehn sollte solange man ihn nicht auch stämmen kann, ausserdem bläht es das das ganze extrem auf.


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

EQ2 hat meines Wissens nie die komplette Sprachausgabe gewollt. Aber ich finds vorbildlich dass sie immer mal wieder die Quests vertonen. Und die NPCs dann sogar (zumindest im englischen) die Lippen synchron dazu bewegen. Das hab ich so noch bei keinem anderem Spiel gesehn. AoC war die ersten 20 Level auch nett mit der Sprachausgabe, danach warens aber leider nur noch die Hauptqueste die vertont waren. Ich find schon dass dies fürn zukünftiges MMORPG einfach dazugehören müsste.

Die Datenmenge dürfte bei nem EQ Next kein Thema mehr sein. Downloadraten sind mittlerweile extrem hoch und Zeugs kann "on the fly" nachgeladen werden, auch die Festplattenkapazitäten reichen heute schon problemlos aus. In paar Jahren wenn EQ Next rauskommt ist das beides sowieso kein Thema mehr. Insofern darf das Spiel durchaus aufgebläht sein wenns zum Spielgefühl beiträgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (24. September 2009)

Ich hab vorhin einen Artikel gelesen, in dem stand, das SOE vor einiger Zeit die Unreal Engine 3 lizensiert hat, also die selbe Engine, die Aion benutzt. Denke mal, das SOE die Engine für ein EQ3 verwenden wird. Allerdings hoffe ich dann mal, das die Grafik so ähnlich wie Aion ausfallen wird und nicht wie Unreal Tournament 3, wo nur die Leute in den Genuß kommen, die einen High-End Rechner besitzen. Die hohen Systemanforderungen hatten mich schon damals bei EQ2 gestört.

Außerdem, was heißt Konkurrent? Wohlgemerkt wird ja EQ1 weiterhin unterstützt, auch wenn es ein EQ2 gibt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das sich der dritte Teil wieder mehr dem ersten orientiert und so der Support für EQ1 eingestellt werden kann, weil der dritte dann eben wie der erste, nur mit frischer Grafik ist.

Das mit dem Crafting-System stimmt, müsste wieder etwas komplexer werden. Das mit den Abhängigkeiten fand ich eigentlich ganz ok, fördert die Zusammenarbeit. ;-P


----------



## pRat (24. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne benutzt Aion die Cryengine 1 oder 1.5, nicht aber die Unreal Engine 3, die von SOE lizenziert wurde. Ist fraglich ob die UE3 so wie sie ist überhaupt für ein MMORPG geeignet ist, also für die gleichzeitige Darstellung mehrerer dutzend Spieler mit verschiedenster Ausrüstung etc. - von den Anforderungen an den Rechner her ist sie allerdings in meinen Augen das Beste was man zur Zeit kriegen kann, da das Ding gute, flüssige Grafik auch auf schwächerer Hardware hinkriegt.

Für EQ3 würde ich mir eine Welt weitestgehend ohne Ladezeiten wünschen, ein Fellsimulationssystem das auch und in erster Linie für eine realistische Darstellung von Gras und anderem Flora-Zeug verwendet werden könnte und eine Grafikengine mit der es beispielsweise auch mal möglich wäre,  richtig düstere und gruslige Orte ins rechte Licht zu rücken (ich denke hier an Unrest, das zwar schon in EQ2 für eine ziemlich bedrückende Stimmung sorgt, das aber in erster Linie durch die geschickt platzierten Soundeffekte erreicht. Mit richtigen Licht-und Schatteneffekten im Stil von Doom 3 oder sowas könnte man da sicher noch mehr rausholen).


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin einen Artikel gelesen, in dem stand, das SOE vor einiger Zeit die Unreal Engine 3 lizensiert hat, also die selbe Engine, die Aion benutzt. Denke mal, das SOE die Engine für ein EQ3 verwenden wird. Allerdings hoffe ich dann mal, das die Grafik so ähnlich wie Aion ausfallen wird und nicht wie Unreal Tournament 3, wo nur die Leute in den Genuß kommen, die einen High-End Rechner besitzen. Die hohen Systemanforderungen hatten mich schon damals bei EQ2 gestört.
> 
> Außerdem, was heißt Konkurrent? Wohlgemerkt wird ja EQ1 weiterhin unterstützt, auch wenn es ein EQ2 gibt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das sich der dritte Teil wieder mehr dem ersten orientiert und so der Support für EQ1 eingestellt werden kann, weil der dritte dann eben wie der erste, nur mit frischer Grafik ist.
> 
> Das mit dem Crafting-System stimmt, müsste wieder etwas komplexer werden. Das mit den Abhängigkeiten fand ich eigentlich ganz ok, fördert die Zusammenarbeit. ;-P


Aion wurde mit Cry Engine (1) gemacht, ner 5 jährigen (!) Engine. SoE braucht die Unreal Engine 3 für "The Agency", einem MMO Shooter welcher wohl nächstens mal etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zusammenarbeit wurde durch die Abhängigkeiten nicht gefördet. Es lief lediglich darauf hinaus dass der Alchi Unsummen an Geld verdiente und gleichzeitig frustriert war weil er dauernd die gleichen 4 Sachen herstellen musste. Alle anderen waren frustriert weil sie kein Geld für die WORTs hatten, keinen Gewinn machen konnten und keine Zutaten zum Leveln fanden. Abhängigkeiten sind ok wenn man die Zulieferer nicht mühsam suchen muss sondern in Fülle vorhanden sind. Aber sobald da nen Rückstand ersteht wirds arg. Stell dir nur mal vor wie unmöglich es heute wäre nen Beruf zu leveln wenn die meisten schon Level 80 sind. Du findest schlicht nicht mehr genug Zutaten.


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

pRat schrieb:


> eine Grafikengine mit der es beispielsweise auch mal möglich wäre,  richtig düstere und gruslige Orte ins rechte Licht zu rücken (ich denke hier an Unrest, das zwar schon in EQ2 für eine ziemlich bedrückende Stimmung sorgt, das aber in erster Linie durch die geschickt platzierten Soundeffekte erreicht. Mit richtigen Licht-und Schatteneffekten im Stil von Doom 3 oder sowas könnte man da sicher noch mehr rausholen).


Ich bin gespannt wie Unrest mit Shader 3 aussehen wird. Die Screenshots die man schon von Nektulos sah sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (24. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie Unrest mit Shader 3 aussehen wird. Die Screenshots die man schon von Nektulos sah sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich gar nix von mitbekommen. Könntest du mal nen Nektulos-Screen mit Shader 3 verlinken?^^

@Unreal 3 Engine

Jups, natürlich, Aion benutzt die Cry-Engine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War wohl schon ein etwas älterer Artikel, wo man noch nicht wusste, für welches kommende Spiel die Engine eingesetzt werden soll.

@Crafting-System

Na, dann muss man sich eben mal was neues einfallen lassen für ein Everquest 3.^^


----------



## pRat (24. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie Unrest mit Shader 3 aussehen wird. Die Screenshots die man schon von Nektulos sah sehen ja recht vielversprechend aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf, wobei für mich das ganze im Moment noch nicht so richtig greifbar ist - auf den Screenshots  sieht alles deutlich besser aus, aber was mich interessieren würde ist, wie es hinterher in Bewegung aussehen wird. Ich hoffe, SOE bringt das ganze demnächst mal auf die Testserver damit man sich einen Eindruck davon verschaffen kann.



Leoncore schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nix von mitbekommen. Könntest du mal nen Nektulos-Screen mit Shader 3 verlinken?^^



Hier ist ein Video, gefilmt auf der FanFaire dieses Jahr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs6o3Q0xPuE

Sieht man teilweise schon deutliche Unterschiede, auch wenns nur vom Beamer abgefilmt ist. Kann ich mir schon schick vorstellen was die da vor haben - bei Nektulos wird halt der Eindruck eines düsteren Waldes durch das Update auf Shader 3.0 deutlich verstärkt - um die Vorstellung ein bisschen anzuheizen wurde eben als Beispiel an anderer Stelle erwähnt, das das mit Shader 3.0 richtig gut rüber kommem soll wenn man in der ferne einen anderen Abenteurer durch den Wald laufen sieht, dessen Umgebung nur von dem Schein seiner Fackel erleuchtet wird während um einen herum alles in tiefste Nacht getaucht ist.


----------



## Leoncore (24. September 2009)

pRat schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf, wobei für mich das ganze im Moment noch nicht so richtig greifbar ist - auf den Screenshots  sieht alles deutlich besser aus, aber was mich interessieren würde ist, wie es hinterher in Bewegung aussehen wird. Ich hoffe, SOE bringt das ganze demnächst mal auf die Testserver damit man sich einen Eindruck davon verschaffen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leuts, ich glaub ich kehre wieder nach zwei Jahren zu Everquest 2 zurück, sobald ich Aion durchgezockt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht ja mal verdammt geil aus und was man so hört, hat sich der Inhalt auch stark verbessert.


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

pRat schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf, wobei für mich das ganze im Moment noch nicht so richtig greifbar ist - auf den Screenshots  sieht alles deutlich besser aus, aber was mich interessieren würde ist, wie es hinterher in Bewegung aussehen wird. Ich hoffe, SOE bringt das ganze demnächst mal auf die Testserver damit man sich einen Eindruck davon verschaffen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meines Wissens sollte das Zeugs ja recht bald auf den Testserver kommen. Ich meinte sie hätten mal gesagt kurz nach GU53 (was ja jetzt grad aufgespielt wurde) kommt Shader 3.0 auf den Testserver und vor Weihnachten (Anfange Dezember?) sollts Live gehen.

Danke fürs Video, genau das meinte ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Leuts, ich glaub ich kehre wieder nach zwei Jahren zu Everquest 2 zurück, sobald ich Aion durchgezockt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gegenüber Release sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (24. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Gegenüber Release sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, was heißt "Gegenüber Release"? Fand EQ2 anfangs sehr gut, ab einem gewissen GU wurde das dann zunichte gemacht, weil alles total vereinfacht wurde.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit DualCore Unterstützung aus? Wollte SOE nicht mal mit einem Update diese verbessern?


----------



## Bakual (24. September 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ja, was heißt "Gegenüber Release"? Fand EQ2 anfangs sehr gut, ab einem gewissen GU wurde das dann zunichte gemacht, weil alles total vereinfacht wurde.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit DualCore Unterstützung aus? Wollte SOE nicht mal mit einem Update diese verbessern?


Das ist sehr relativ. Ja es wurde vieles "vereinfacht". Aber es wurde dabei auch vieles entfernt was schlicht nur den nervte. Gruppendebt war ne nette Idee, in der Praxis hattest aber mit Leute zu kämpfen die lieber wegrannten wenns zu hart wurde. Soulshards war ne nette Idee, war aber leider zu buggy. Zugangsqueste sind ne nette Idee, fandest aber kaum ne Gruppe dafür und war deshalb nur spielspassschädigend. Dasselbe mit dem Crafting (Abhängigkeiten, Zwischenschritte), starkem Gruppenzwang und vielen anderen Dingen die zwar aufm Papier nett aussehen aber in der Praxis scheiterten.

Ich finde sie haben die Stärken ausgebaut und die Schwächen abgebaut. Aber das mag jeder sehen wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DualCore Unterstützung ist implementiert. Das heisst ein (kleiner) Teil von EQ2 läuft auf dem zweiten Kern. Je höher die Grafikqualität eingestellt ist, umso grösser wird aber das Missverhältnis zwischen den Cores. Es ist also besser als zu Release, aber könnte immernoch besser sein. Weitere Verbesserung sind aber unwahrscheinlich da das Spiel als grosser Block entwickelt wurde und nicht als einzelne Threads.
Im Moment liegt der Schwerpunkt darauf Sachen an die Grafikkarte auszulagern. Den Anfang machten dabei die (Sonnen-)Schatten und nun eben Shader 3.0 damit danach noch mehr ausgelagert werden kann. Die Schatten sehen dabei echt gut aus, der dazu eingestellt Dev scheint sein Handwerk zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orestx (1. Oktober 2009)

A propos, Soulshards vermisse ich sehr. Als Buggy habe ich die eigentlich nie erlebt. Das Wiedererlangen der Seelenteile (insbesondere die Erleichterung, wenn es geklappt hat) einer komplett gewipten Gruppe war mit das Spannenste, was ich in 5 Jahren MMORPG erlebt habe. Daneben war es einfach interessant, dass der Tod wirklich eine Bedeutung hatte. Seitdem dem Wegfall der Soulshards kann man sich bei EQ2 - genau wie bei WoW - auch einfach mal selbst umbringen, wenn man schneller reisen möchte, das bisschen Gold und die wenige Erfahrungsschuld sind sofort wieder drin, leider.

Also, für EQ3 würde ich mir wieder stärkere Konsequenzen fürs Ableben wünschen. Daneben eine verbesserte, flexiblere künstliche Intelligenz der Mobs, d.h. unberechnbarer (mal wegrennen, Hinterhalte aufbauen, Hilfe holen oder völlig neue Interaktionen). Neue Interaktionen könnten zB sein, dass man mit Titel Ork Schlächter von den Orks besonders gehasst wird, so dass man vielleicht auch mal einen Auftragskiller der orkischen Könige auf dem Hals hat. 

Ein großer Crafter war ich nie, aber mittlerweile scheint es viel zu einfach. Es gibt durchaus Leute, die sehr viel Zeit und Musse ins Crafting stecken. Spannend wäre es da, wenn man kreativer "kochen" könnte, Rüstungen auch optisch anders gestalten (nicht nur einfärben) und als Highlevel Crafter wirklich Unikate und ganze Rüstungssets unter Verwendung von rare erstellen kann.

Sprachsteuerung zum annehmen / ablehnen von Quests wären gut. Daneben sollte es mehr ingame Questmaster geben, d.h. Spieler die Quests erschaffen und zwischendurch eventuell Lust haben als NPC zu funigieren. Gamemaster können die Quests ja prüfen und freigeben. Würde das Questen etwas spannender machen, wenn man so das kreative Potential aller Spieler einbindet. 

Graphisch ist EQ2 nach wie vor das beste, rundeste Spiel für mich. Natürlich lassen sich einige Sachen wie Shader usw. optimieren. Ansonsten wäre ne holographische Spielebene schön, aber dann wäre wohl Schluß mit dem RL :-)


----------



## Leoncore (1. Oktober 2009)

orestx schrieb:


> A propos, Soulshards vermisse ich sehr. Als Buggy habe ich die eigentlich nie erlebt. Das Wiedererlangen der Seelenteile (insbesondere die Erleichterung, wenn es geklappt hat) einer komplett gewipten Gruppe war mit das Spannenste, was ich in 5 Jahren MMORPG erlebt habe. Daneben war es einfach interessant, dass der Tod wirklich eine Bedeutung hatte. Seitdem dem Wegfall der Soulshards kann man sich bei EQ2 - genau wie bei WoW - auch einfach mal selbst umbringen, wenn man schneller reisen möchte, das bisschen Gold und die wenige Erfahrungsschuld sind sofort wieder drin, leider.
> 
> Also, für EQ3 würde ich mir wieder stärkere Konsequenzen fürs Ableben wünschen. Daneben eine verbesserte, flexiblere künstliche Intelligenz der Mobs, d.h. unberechnbarer (mal wegrennen, Hinterhalte aufbauen, Hilfe holen oder völlig neue Interaktionen). Neue Interaktionen könnten zB sein, dass man mit Titel Ork Schlächter von den Orks besonders gehasst wird, so dass man vielleicht auch mal einen Auftragskiller der orkischen Könige auf dem Hals hat.
> 
> ...



Jap, ein Update der Kämpfe und der KI der Mobs wäre für ein EQ 3 wirklich nötig. Spiele ja zurzeit Aion und dort kommt es auch öfters mal vor, das der Gegner wegrennt und Hilfe hollt, wenn seine HP fast down sind. Rennt dann natürlich direkt in eine Gruppe seiner Verbündeten rein, die mich dann direkt attackieren.^^ Sowas finde ich spannend! Auch wenden die Gegner öfters mal Spezialzauber an, auf die man reagieren muss. Optisch könnte man das Kampfsystem auch verbessern. Nahkämpfer z.b. sollten mehr akrobatische Moves auf Lager haben (Stichwort Martial Arts - nur nicht ganz so extrem).^^ Gut, der Mönch beherrscht ja bissl was in der Art, aber denke, sowas sollte man auch für andere Nahkämpferklassen entwerfen.

Vielleicht sollte in einem EQ 3 auch wieder mehr für die Rassenunterschiede getan werden. Außer der Optik ist es zurzeit eigentlich egal, was für eine Rasse man nimmt. Gnome können Tank werden und Oger Zauberer. Alles ein wenig Suspekt, aber es gibt Spieler die so etwas mögen. Ein ganz neue Idee wäre es, den Spielern keine Begrenzungen aufzubrummen, sondern die Klassen einfach in "Allgemeine Klassen" und "Spezialklassen" zu unterteilen. Allgemeine Klassen enthalten die üblichen Sachen wie Krieger, Elementarzauberer oder Jäger. So wird sichergestellt, das auch ein Gnom eine Nahkämpferklasse oder ein Oger eine Zaubererklasse erwerben kann. Dann kommen die "Spezialklassen" ins Spiel. Davon gibt es eine (oder auch mehrere) pro Rasse, die auch nur von dieser erlernt werden kann. Für Zwerge könnte man als Spezialklasse z.b. einen "Runenzauberer" entwerfen. Andere Klassen können auch Zauberer werden, aber nur allgemeine Elementarzauberer. Klingt bissl kompliziert, denke aber, ihr wisst was ich meine.^^

Craften sollte wirklich wieder Herausforderungsvoller, vor allen Dingen, aber wieder interessanter werden. Nur durch gecraftete Sachen sollten die Chars z.b. die best mögliche Ausrüstung erhalten. Bei Raidbossen sollte man nurnoch besondere Handwerksgegenstände fürs craften erhalten. Z.B., wenn man einen Drachen tötet, dessen Haut erhält, aus der man dann eine seltene Rüstung herstellen kann. Bei Aion z.b., das ja wirklich sehr auf Mainstream ausgelegt ist, wird ein Crafting-System wie damals bei EQ2 verwendet. Erst muss man Zwischenprodukte produzieren, bevor man die wirklichen Sachen herstellen kann. Außerdem erhält man dort die beste Ausrüstung nur durch craften! Das finde ich interessant. Damit allerdings kein Frust aufkommt, wenn man grade bestimmte Sachen brauch, die nur andere herstellen können, sollte man es auch wie in Aion machen, nämlich in dem jeder Char so viele Berufe erlernen kann, wie er möchte. Find das ne gute Sache.


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2009)

orestx schrieb:


> A propos, Soulshards vermisse ich sehr. Als Buggy habe ich die eigentlich nie erlebt. Das Wiedererlangen der Seelenteile (insbesondere die Erleichterung, wenn es geklappt hat) einer komplett gewipten Gruppe war mit das Spannenste, was ich in 5 Jahren MMORPG erlebt habe. Daneben war es einfach interessant, dass der Tod wirklich eine Bedeutung hatte. Seitdem dem Wegfall der Soulshards kann man sich bei EQ2 - genau wie bei WoW - auch einfach mal selbst umbringen, wenn man schneller reisen möchte, das bisschen Gold und die wenige Erfahrungsschuld sind sofort wieder drin, leider.



Ist länger her, aber so wie ich mich erinnere bekam die ganze Gruppe Erfahrungsschuld wenn ein Mitglied gestorben ist und das war ziemlich mies und sorgte für schlechte Stimmung.


----------



## malaxius (1. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist länger her, aber so wie ich mich erinnere bekam die ganze Gruppe Erfahrungsschuld wenn ein Mitglied gestorben ist und das war ziemlich mies und sorgte für schlechte Stimmung.




Naja, also ich war bei release bis zur abschaffung dabei, und schlechte stimmung? Habe ich wegen einem Wipe und der daraus entstandenen Dept (erfahrungsschuld) nie erlebt. Es gehörte einfach dazu. Und Corpse Run rausnehmen war ein fehler. Aber jeder hat da so seine meinung ne...

mfg malax


----------



## orestx (2. Oktober 2009)

War bei uns auch so. Im Gegenteil, es hat die Gruppe zusammengeschweißt: Man hat noch viel mehr auf einander aufgepasst, da alle sonst eben das Gruppendebt abbekommen. Ist es doch mal passiert, wurde hinterher nie jemanden die ernsthaft die Schuld gegeben und rumdiskutiert - denke das spricht für die sehr gute Community bei EQ2. Wenn ich mir Gruppendebt bei WoW vorstelle, möchte ich besser nicht mit einer Randomgroup eine ini machen...soviel böse Wörter würden meine zarten Ohren gar nicht aushalten :-)


----------



## malaxius (3. Oktober 2009)

Was ich mir wünsche für EQ3 wäre beim Crafting:

-Wieder Zwischenprodukte, sry aber aus einem Erzklumpen direkt ein Schwert basteln zerstört atmosphäre
-Einwenig abhängigkeit von anderen Craftern, nicht ganz so hart wie zu anfang eq2 aber denoch das man nicht alles selbst kann.
-Die Crafter Instanzen und Quests von Release an.
-Wieder Crafter Factions
-Sehr seltene und exklusive Rezepte wie es sie im T5 damals gab. (Für die die es wissen oder nicht wissen, früher gabs Rezepte für Fabeld Rüstungen/Waffen usw)

mfg malax


----------



## Leoncore (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mir eben auch noch eingefallen ist: Die Geschwindigkeit der Charaktere müsste unbedingt wieder reduziert werden. Aktuell laufen die ja wie Speedy Konzales durch die Gegend.^^ Kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von.

BTW: Hab gestern mal mein EQ2 Account reaktiviert, für einen Monat. So wie ich ins Spiel eingeloggt bin, so hab ich mich wieder ausgeloggt. Eins ist wirklich seit Anbeginn noch sehr miserabel an EQ2  und zwar die Performance. Mit meinem DualCore E6750, einer Geforce 8800GT mit 512MB VRAM und 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, darf man doch wenigstens ne anständige Performance von rund 40 FPS erwarten, aber Pustekuchen. Mit 15-25 FPS schleiche ich durch die Gegend und das is mir einfach zu blöd. =(


----------



## malaxius (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Geschwindigkeit find ich gar nicht mal so schlimm. Mein Barde läuft mit 60% durch die gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Performance:
Ich habe nur nen minimal besseres System als du, mein Dualcore ist nen bissl schlechetr dafür die Graka ne 9800gtx und ich habe 60-70 Frames wenn ich auf einem Account eingeloggt bin, wenn ich mit 2 Accounts unterwegs bin sinkt die fps auf 30-40.
Auf absolut höchsten Details ist es aber wirklich leider noch unspielbar :/
Abhilfe dürfte aber wenn sie es nicht verbocken GU54 bringen das Shader 3.0 einfügt und wohl für bessere Performance sorgen soll.
Gespannt bin ich ja schonmal.

Sonst kann ich nur sagen, es lohnt sich EQ2 zu reaktivieren.

mfg malax


----------



## orestx (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sich lohnt EQ2 zu reaktivieren. Selbst auf mittelmäßiger Grafik immer noch um Welten besser und atmospherischer als gewisse kubistisch anmutende MMORPGS. Übrigens läuft es auf bei mir auch recht flüssig auf einem Notebook aus dem Jahre 2006 :-)...Allerdings nur mit geringer Grafikeinstellung.

Zurück zum Thema : Was ich mir für EQ3 wünsche, ist eine neue Steuerung, etwa wie das WII ähnliche Natal Project von Microsoft Natal Steuerung . Dann würden MMOPRGs auch mal körperlich anstrengender...kommen wird so eine Steuerung auf kurz oder lang sowieso, wäre aber schön wenn EQ3 damit beginnt - ohne bugs


----------



## pnn (7. Oktober 2009)

Das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt. Die Klassenvielfalt hat mir an EQ2 auch gut gefallen. Ich hoffe es werden andere/neue Klassen. Und vorallem das Craftingsystem sollte wieder das alte werden, aber das wurde ja schon gesagt. Die Grafik in EQ2 kam mir teilweise immer etwas plastisch vor, vlt das ganze doch etwas lebendiger wirken lassen.



orestx schrieb:


> kommen wird so eine Steuerung auf kurz oder lang sowieso, wäre aber schön wenn EQ3 damit beginnt - ohne bugs


Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht dass sowas einer breiten Maße aufgedrückt wird?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine die meisten spielen immernoch so nebenbei zur Entspannung und abschalten von Arbeit o.ä. Und nach 8h oder mehr Arbeit, glaube ich dass die wenigsten dann auf rumhüpfen vor einem Bildschirm lust haben. Das wird sich wenn, dann überhaupt auf konsolenebene bei jüngeren durchsetzen. Oder halt mal als Gesellschaftsspiel zwischendruch (siehe WII, was mit paar Leuten ganz lustig ist). Also ich persönlich hätte keine Lust zu hause vor meinem PC oder Konsole alleine rumzuhampeln. Abgesehen davon glaub ich auch dass die Technik davon noch nicht so extrem ausgereift ist, egal was da dieses Video zeigt.


----------



## Leoncore (7. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt. Die Klassenvielfalt hat mir an EQ2 auch gut gefallen. Ich hoffe es werden andere/neue Klassen. Und vorallem das Craftingsystem sollte wieder das alte werden, aber das wurde ja schon gesagt. Die Grafik in EQ2 kam mir teilweise immer etwas plastisch vor, vlt das ganze doch etwas lebendiger wirken lassen.
> 
> 
> Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht dass sowas einer breiten Maße aufgedrückt wird?!
> ...



Pfff, alles faule Ausrede. -.- Andere Leute gehen auch 8 Stunden arbeiten und abends noch ins Fitnessstudio. ;-)

@Performance
Hab Texturen runter gestellt und auch die Auflösung von 1900x1200 auf 1280x1024 gestellt und trotzdem bleiben die Frames gleich. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das sich meine GF 8800GT nicht mit EQ2 verträgt. Auch die Bewegungen des Chars wirken so abgehackt und nicht richtig flüssig. Beim laufen sieht es eher aus, als würde der Charakter über den Boden schweben. Auch die Texturen sehen total blaß aus, selbst auf max..

Treiber sind auch alle auf dem neuesten Stand, k.a. an was es hängen könnte.


----------



## malaxius (7. Oktober 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Pfff, alles faule Ausrede. -.- Andere Leute gehen auch 8 Stunden arbeiten und abends noch ins Fitnessstudio. ;-)
> 
> @Performance
> Hab Texturen runter gestellt und auch die Auflösung von 1900x1200 auf 1280x1024 gestellt und trotzdem bleiben die Frames gleich. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das sich meine GF 8800GT nicht mit EQ2 verträgt. Auch die Bewegungen des Chars wirken so abgehackt und nicht richtig flüssig. Beim laufen sieht es eher aus, als würde der Charakter über den Boden schweben. Auch die Texturen sehen total blaß aus, selbst auf max..
> ...



die Chars laufen auch alle samt nen milimeter über dem Boden, da sist aber seit release so.
Aber sonst verstehe ich nicht was bei dir mit der Grafik nicht stimmt. evtl habe ich einfach glück.
Sonst kann ich nur sagen, warte GU 54 ab das ende November, anfangs Dezember kommen dürfte.

Wenn man allerdings überhaupt nicht vernünftig spielen kann, verstehe ich den ärger.
Dabei wäre EQ2 so ein geniales Spiel. Bzw im moment das wohl beste PVE Mmorpg was auf dem markt ist.

mfg malax


----------



## pnn (7. Oktober 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Pfff, alles faule Ausrede. -.- Andere Leute gehen auch 8 Stunden arbeiten und abends noch ins Fitnessstudio. ;-)


Ja, zu denen gehöre ich auch und genau deswegen könnte ich es mir zusätzlich nicht vorstellen auch noch nach der Arbeit und fitness zu hause rumzuhampeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leoncore schrieb:


> @Performance
> Hab Texturen runter gestellt und auch die Auflösung von 1900x1200 auf 1280x1024 gestellt und trotzdem bleiben die Frames gleich. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl das sich meine GF 8800GT nicht mit EQ2 verträgt. Auch die Bewegungen des Chars wirken so abgehackt und nicht richtig flüssig. Beim laufen sieht es eher aus, als würde der Charakter über den Boden schweben. Auch die Texturen sehen total blaß aus, selbst auf max..
> 
> Treiber sind auch alle auf dem neuesten Stand, k.a. an was es hängen könnte.


Auch wenn es OT ist:
Da muss irgendwas anderes nicht stimmen, bei mir lief es mit meiner alten 8800er super. Hast vlt. mal ältere Treiber probiert oder mal geschaut ob Fenstermodus was an der Performance ändert?


----------



## Bakual (10. Oktober 2009)

malaxius schrieb:


> Aber sonst verstehe ich nicht was bei dir mit der Grafik nicht stimmt. evtl habe ich einfach glück.
> Sonst kann ich nur sagen, warte GU 54 ab das ende November, anfangs Dezember kommen dürfte.


Ich würd auch auf irgendwas am System tippen. Die Hardware müsste eigentlich funktionieren, die 8800GT auch.
Was man bei EQ2 auch wissen sollte: Das Spiel guckt die Hardware an und stellt dann eine benutzerdefinierte "balanced" Einstellung zusammen. Die kann auf verschiedenen Systemen also durchaus sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Auf Balanced sollte es also problemlos laufen. Max Quality ist hingegen nur für Screenshots gedacht, und dementsprechend auf den wenigsten System spielbar. Ich selber spiels solo und in Gruppen auf High Quality und im Raid auf Balanced mit nem ähnlichen System.

Shader 3.0 wird hingegen keine Performanceverbesserung bringen. Das Spiel wird aber besser aussehen bei gleicher Performance. Das liegt daran dass lediglich der bestehende Sharder 1.0 auf 3.0 hochgedreht wird. Also was die Grafikkarte eh schon rechnet wird jetzt mit ner besseren Funktion gerechnet. Schneller wirds dadurch nicht aber es gibt viele schönere Lichteffekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cincin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gar nicht soviele grundlegende Elemente von EQ 2 verändern.
Denn was Quests anbetrifft, die GUI, die Gildenoptionen, Housing etc., dann liegt meiner Meinung nach EQ 2 weit vorne.

Ich würde:
- Grafik polieren (nicht so plastisch wirken lassen)
- Zonen versuchen massiv zu vergrössern, oder evtl. ganz abschaffen
- PvP besser implementieren
- SOE sollte viel besser / mehr Werbung für das Spiel machen

Wenn ich ehrlich bin fällt mir adHoc gar nicht soooviel ein zum verbessern. Es müssen einfach mehr Leute EQ spielen ^^ Weil die Community ist nett und alles. Das passt schon



Leoncore schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Everquest 2 war bzw. ist ja schon ein recht gutes PvE Spiel, was würdet ihr in einem dritten Teil verbessern? Bitte nur Punkte nennen, die auch möglich wären und nicht nur Wunschdenken.^^


----------



## malaxius (20. Oktober 2009)

Cincin schrieb:


> Ich würde gar nicht soviele grundlegende Elemente von EQ 2 verändern.
> Denn was Quests anbetrifft, die GUI, die Gildenoptionen, Housing etc., dann liegt meiner Meinung nach EQ 2 weit vorne.
> 
> Ich würde:
> ...



-Zu Punkt 1. Das könnten Sie, aber wenn dann diesmal bitte die engine Performance tauglicher machen auf hohen einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich habe lieber Zonen mit guter Grafik als keien Zonen mit schlechter Grafik. Mich stört das rumgezone echt nicht, die 15 sekunden merkt man kaum.
3. Bitte kein PvP, auch wenn es mit dem Spellsystem gut gelöst ist in EQ2, da ein pvp nerf kein Pve nerf ist. Aber ich verzichte dankend auf PvP.
4. Was erwartest du, SoE interessiert sich viel zuwenig für den europäischen Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg malax


----------



## Bakual (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke auch dass SoE ihrer Kompetenz treu bleiben und PvP absolut optional (auf speziellen Servern) lassen soll. Die EQ Reihe ist bekannt dafür weil sie hervorragendes PvE bietet und hat dementsprechend seine Kunden. Mit PvP würden sie viele davon vergraulen.
Und mal ehrlich: PvP MMORPGs gibts wie Sand am Meer, nen qualitativ hochwertiges PvE MMORPG ist was in den nächsten Jahren fehlen wird.


----------



## Lanatir (22. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde mir für Everquest 3 zwei Dinge wünschen: Erstens, das es tatsächlich entwickelt wird (woran ich im moment nicht glaube) und zweitens das es ohne PVP kommt.


----------



## Bakual (22. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich würde mir für Everquest 3 zwei Dinge wünschen: Erstens, das es tatsächlich entwickelt wird (woran ich im moment nicht glaube) und zweitens das es ohne PVP kommt.


Dass ein neues Spiel der Everquestreihe entwickelt wird ist bestätigt, wenn auch nur indirekt im Nachwort eines Buches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass es ein EQ3 wird ist jedoch nicht bestätigt sondern reine Spekulation.


----------



## Cincin (23. Oktober 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Ja, was heißt "Gegenüber Release"? Fand EQ2 anfangs sehr gut, ab einem gewissen GU wurde das dann zunichte gemacht, weil alles total vereinfacht wurde.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit DualCore Unterstützung aus? Wollte SOE nicht mal mit einem Update diese verbessern?



Multiprozessorunterstützung ist mittlerweile von SOE drin


----------



## Nenjo27 (2. November 2009)

- keine Zonen, sondern eine freie Welt die nicht durch irgendwelche Hindernisse begrenzt wird
- Grafik die auch ohne High End system spielbar ist
- weniger Gruppenzwang, wenn es drauf ankommt bilden die Spieler von alleine Gruppen, man muss sie nicht dazu zwingen
- freies Skillsystem und keine Klassen (weg mit dem Schubladendenken)
- keine Level (leveln sollte nicht das Ziel eines Spiels sein)
- Wirtschaftssystem was nur von den Spielern gesteuert wird (siehe EvE online wo nahezu jedes Produkt was im Spiel existiert von einem Spieler erschaffen wurde)


----------



## Grotuk (2. November 2009)

Nenjo27 schrieb:


> - keine Zonen, sondern eine freie Welt die nicht durch irgendwelche Hindernisse begrenzt wird
> - Grafik die auch ohne High End system spielbar ist
> - weniger Gruppenzwang, wenn es drauf ankommt bilden die Spieler von alleine Gruppen, man muss sie nicht dazu zwingen
> - freies Skillsystem und keine Klassen (weg mit dem Schubladendenken)
> ...


Öhm falsches Spiel fällt mir dazu spontant ein. Everquest war ist und wird nie ein Sandbox MMORPG sein sondern eben ein Everquest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das was du dir wünscht findest du in Ultima , Darkfall oder Mortal online oder in Fallen Earth. Everquest setzt dagegen Konsequent seine Schiene fort die sie zwar net erschaffen doch aber groß gemacht hat. Und da gibts eben Zonen Level und Gruppenzwang.


----------



## Bakual (3. November 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Öhm falsches Spiel fällt mir dazu spontant ein. Everquest war ist und wird nie ein Sandbox MMORPG sein sondern eben ein Everquest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, Zonen, Level und Gruppenzwang sind nun nicht grad die Dinge welche die EQ Reihe ausmachen. Ein starkes PvE mit immens vielen Quests, ner guten Lore dahinter, gutes Crafting, Housing, abwechslungsreiche Gegenden, etc sind da viel wichtiger.

- Zonen kann man gut abschaffen sofern die Zonen immernoch so abwechslungsreich gestaltet werden können. Dürfte denk ich in einem zukünftigen EQ sogar so sein.
- Gruppenzwang existiert schon bei EQ2 nimme. Du kannst locker von Level 1 bis 80 spielen ohne je ne Gruppe gesehen zu haben. Klar - für einige Zonen brauchste ne Gruppe, aber das ist kein Zwang sondern deine Option. Wer härtere Gegner hauen will braucht Hilfe, das ist natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Level bräuchts auch ned zwingend, falls jemand ein tolles innovatives System erfindet das die Level ablösen kann, warum nicht? Die bisherigen Ansätze (zB Eve) haben mich noch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Turican (4. November 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> 1. Kein WoW Verschnitt. Everquest ist eben kein WoW




dann kennst du beide Spiele nicht

WoW ist im grundkonzept zu 95% EQ


----------



## Bakual (4. November 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> dann kennst du beide Spiele nicht
> 
> WoW ist im grundkonzept zu 95% EQ


Das Grundkonzept ist bei fast jedem MMORPG zu 95% EQ. Da gibts auch ned viel was man anders machen kann. Eve Online ist da ne Ausnahme und das neue Atlantica Online geht nen ebenfalls nen anderen Weg, aber sonst trifft das auf praktisch jedes Spiel zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EQ1 ist völlig anders wie WoW. WoW hat vieles abgeguckt aber auch vieles anders gemacht. Wenn man beide Spiele gespielt hat weiss man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EQ2 hingegen geht mehr in Richtung WoW da es mehr Casual orientiert ist. Trotzdem ists immernoch sehr unterschiedlich. Das fehlende PvP und starkes Housing und Crafting zum Beispiel. Und sowas macht im Gameplay dann doch recht viel aus. Auch die Zonen- und Questvielfalt ist bei EQ2 naturgemäss als reines PvE-Spiel höher. Und das wesentlichste: Der Deppenfaktor ist massiv geringer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (5. November 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Das Grundkonzept ist bei fast jedem MMORPG zu 95% EQ. Da gibts auch ned viel was man anders machen kann. Eve Online ist da ne Ausnahme und das neue Atlantica Online geht nen ebenfalls nen anderen Weg, aber sonst trifft das auf praktisch jedes Spiel zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zur Erinerung: der Lead Designer seit Veröffentlichung von WoW in WoW war vorher der von EQ1. Sein Stil und seine Vorlieben von EQ1 sind deutlich in WoW in den ersten 2 Jahren zu erkennen. Es ist gut für EQ2 und WOW, daß sie erfolgreich progressiv probieren. Das kommt jedem potentiellen Nachfolger zugute. Im Ergebnis führte der in WoW praktizierte Stil leider zum "Sittenverfall" der Comunity. Das ist in beachtbarem Rahmen ein grundsätzliches Problem aller MMO, ist dort allerdings sehr stark ausgefallen.
Ausserdem fehlt mir in WoW immer noch das PvP. Damit meine ich nicht die bestehende Situation von 95% aller Spieler, die auf alles rumkloppen müssen, was aus irgendwelchen Gründen PvP-geflagged is.

Einem EQ3 sehe ich erwartungsvoll entgegen, weil EQ1 und EQ2 viele Elemente haben, die mir gefallen und die Entwicklung der beiden Teile progessiv geblieben ist.


----------



## Bakual (6. November 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Zur Erinerung: der Lead Designer seit Veröffentlichung von WoW in WoW war vorher der von EQ1. Sein Stil und seine Vorlieben von EQ1 sind deutlich in WoW in den ersten 2 Jahren zu erkennen. Es ist gut für EQ2 und WOW, daß sie erfolgreich progressiv probieren. Das kommt jedem potentiellen Nachfolger zugute. Im Ergebnis führte der in WoW praktizierte Stil leider zum "Sittenverfall" der Comunity. Das ist in beachtbarem Rahmen ein grundsätzliches Problem aller MMO, ist dort allerdings sehr stark ausgefallen.
> Ausserdem fehlt mir in WoW immer noch das PvP. Damit meine ich nicht die bestehende Situation von 95% aller Spieler, die auf alles rumkloppen müssen, was aus irgendwelchen Gründen PvP-geflagged is.
> 
> Einem EQ3 sehe ich erwartungsvoll entgegen, weil EQ1 und EQ2 viele Elemente haben, die mir gefallen und die Entwicklung der beiden Teile progessiv geblieben ist.


Das ist mir jetzt grad neu dass der Lead Designer von WoW mal bei EQ1 war. Hast du da nen Link dafür? Ich weiss grad nur dass Vanguard von einem EQ1 Veteranen (Brad) gemacht wurde. Dass WoW solche Verbindungen hat wär mir neu (heisst aber nicht dass es nicht sein kann). Mit Sicherheit haben aber die WoW Programmierer und Designer mal EQ1 (und DAoC) gespielt und wurde WoW stark von den beiden Spielen geprägt. Vieles im Spiel kann seine Herkunft nicht leugnen und das wurde WoW schon bei Release auch vorgeworfen: alles zusammengeklaut.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Fast das gesamte Dev Team von EQ ist zu WoW gegangen, weshalb die ersten Raids in WoW auch stark an die EQ Raids angelehnt waren. Viele EQ Spieler sind deswegen zu WoW gegangen und nicht nach EQ2. Erst mit der Zeit sind die Raids in WoW so klein und einfallslos geworden wie jetzt.
Allerdings ist das relativ bekannt


----------



## Bakual (10. November 2009)

Mir nicht, und anscheinend auch dem Internet nicht. Und da ich damals EQ1 gespielt habe ist mir auch nicht bekannt dass da plötzlich Devs gefehlt hätten.

Klar ist dass die WoW Devs EQ1 *gespielt* hatten und deshalb WoW vieles daran angelehnt war. EQ1 war zu diesem Zeitpunkt der unangefochtene Kronprinz, das Non-plus-ultra auf dem Markt. Wo hätte WoW auch sonst abgucken sollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dass WoW Devs ehemalige EQ1 Devs waren, das hab ich noch nirgends gelesen, geschweige denn fast das ganze Dev Team.
Der angesprochene Lead-Designer war denn bei näherem Hingucken auch "bloss" Guildleader einer der grössten Raidgilden in EQ1, aber keineswegs Designer bei EQ1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (13. November 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Mir nicht, und anscheinend auch dem Internet nicht. Und da ich damals EQ1 gespielt habe ist mir auch nicht bekannt dass da plötzlich Devs gefehlt hätten.
> 
> Klar ist dass die WoW Devs EQ1 *gespielt* hatten und deshalb WoW vieles daran angelehnt war. EQ1 war zu diesem Zeitpunkt der unangefochtene Kronprinz, das Non-plus-ultra auf dem Markt. Wo hätte WoW auch sonst abgucken sollen?
> 
> ...


Immerhin gibt es noch jemanden, der sich in die Gleiche Richtung wie ich erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich kann ich mit dem momentanen Eintrag in der Wikipedia leben, in der eindeutig gesagt wird, daß der lange aktuelle Lead-Designer von WoW von EQ1 kommt.
Falls ich die Professur im Auffinden von bestimmten Artikeln erarbeitet habe, in diesem Fall die Antrittsschrifft von Herrn Kaplan im ersten Blizzardforum, spendiere ich gerne den Link.


----------



## Bakual (16. November 2009)

Für alle dies ned glauben hier der englische Wikipediaeintrag der sich mit dem deckt was Google sonst noch so ausspuckte:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Kapla...ame_designer%29


> Kaplan was hired by Blizzard Entertainment because of his former status as the leader of a guild in EverQuest known as Legacy of Steel.[3] The guild was formerly run by Rob Pardo (another game designer at Blizzard Entertainment) and was well-known in the EverQuest community for its accomplishments in the game. Kaplan was also known at the time for his various commentaries about EverQuest posted on the website of said guild.



Oder im Safehouse (EQ1 Fanseite für Rogues) ein Interview mit Jeffrey:
http://www.thesafehouse.org/forums//archiv...hp/t-12601.html


> Q: How did you make the transition from cynical uber EQ junkie to getting a paycheck working on the hottest MMORPG around? What exactly do you do at Blizzard and what specific areas of the game do you focus on?
> 
> A: In EQ, I joined a guild called "Legacy of Steel" and eventually became an officer of that guild. Legacy of Steel was the top guild on the server I was playing on and one of the top guilds in the game, serverwide, but we didn't have a Web site. So, the guild leader at the time, Ariel, asked me to start posting Web updates, which I did. However, I soon found that just writing about the guild's most recent kills got boring, so I started branching out into other areas, including writing in-depth design suggestions.
> 
> ...



Aber Urban Legends wird man nie tot kriegen und so wird die Geschichte von dem halben EQ1 Team das Blizzard dann abwarb noch lange Runden drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gweeny (27. November 2009)

Ich habe für EQ3 nur ein paar Wünsche.

Macht EQ3 mit der Grafik aus EQ2 und dem System aus EQ1. Hintergrundstory so anpassen das sie hinter EQ2 anbindet.
Behlatet die Rassen und Klassenvielfalt bei.
Macht das Game vom LEvel her ruhig so wie EQ1 am anfang war.
Bitte direkt einplanen das bei eventuellen Erweiterungen keine Zonen dazu kommen die andere Zonen zum aussterben verdonnern. Wurde hier schon gut beschrieben, EC ist nach Erscheinen von PoP ausgestorben.
Macht die Klassen einzigartig,soll heissen macht sie so das jede klasse etwas wichtiges zu einer gruppe beisteuern kann. In den Anfängen von EQ1 war es so und ich fand es gut.
Wenn ein Transportsystem mit in das game soll, dann bitte so das es erst ab einem höherem level benutztbar ist.
Wenn der Spielerchar sirbt darf ruhig EP verlust als konsequenz vorhanden sein, Ausrüstung sollte dann auch im Corpse liegen bleiben. Nur das man dann am Bind Point respawnt finde ich ein wenig zu heftig, eine Zone weiter oder in der äussersten Ecke der gleichen Zone würden auch reichen

Was EQ3 meiner Meinung nach nicht braucht sind :
Tausende von sich immer wiederholenden Quests, dann lieber eine sortierte Auswahl von Quests die von mir aus Schwer sind und nicht mal eben in einer Stunde erledigt sind. Spricht nichts dagegen das so eine Quest über einige Stundenn/Tage geht, man könnte Zwischenbelohnungen vergeben die z.b bei erreichen von X% EP, Geld oder sowas ausgeben.

Das wars von mir, vieleicht wird es ja wirklich wasmit EQ3 falls nicht alles heisse luft ist

Gruss
Nadja Sternenfeuer


----------



## Imrae (15. Februar 2010)

Everquest war mein erstes Onlinespiel und wird immer noch heiß geliebt von mir, auch wenn ich es mittlerweile nicht mehr spiele.

Für ein zukünftiges EQ würde ich mir eine Auffrischung der Grafik wünschen, die auch ich mit meinem Rechner geniessen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bitte nichts in Richtung WOW, WAR oder Aion.

Das Crafting wie es zu Beginn war, würde ich mir wünschen. Die Wiedereinführung der Soulchards, ganz einfach weil es eine Herausforderung war. Auf jeden Fall Beibehaltung des Mentorensystems. Eine Reduktion der Klassen mit Ausbaumöglichkeiten im weiteren Levelverlauf - gab es auch zu Beginn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weniger Rassen wäre mir auch ganz lieb, denn die Auswahl ist ja mittlerweile in EQ2 riesig. Das ausgebaute Gruppenspiel sollte beibehalten werden. Questreihen wie Erbequests und Zugangsquests waren top. 

Das Housing habe ich in keinem anderen Spiel so vielfältig und indiviuell erlebt und sollte auf jeden Fall so bleiben.

Was mich freuen würde, wäre ein stärkere Einbing von PvP im Spiel. Ich kenne es aus anderen Spielen und habe echtes Gefallen daran gefunden. Und nein ich bin kein Kiddie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (15. Februar 2010)

Meinst du mit "Crafting wies zu Anfang war" den Schwierigkeitsgrad mit Reaktives je nach Konterbuff den man nutzt (was kaum einer wusste), oder eher die Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Craftern (und die krasse Abhängigkeit vom Alchi)? Ersteres fänd ich cool, letzteres nicht.

Soulshards waren ne tolle Idee, leider zu buggy.

Wieso weniger Rassen? Ist doch cool wenn man viel Auswahl hat, ist ja praktisch ne rein optische Sache und da darfs ruhig Auswahl haben. Da sieht wenigstens nicht jeder Zauberer gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klassenauswahl ist seit Release genau gleich. Nur wars zu Beginn so dass man aus 4 Klassen auswählte die man dann spezialisierte und heute wählst die Endklasse gleich zu Beginn aus. Die Klassen selber haben sich aber nicht verändert. Und mal ehrlich - früher hast dich auch schon zu Beginn entschieden. Man hat auf den Webseiten geguckt was man sein will und dann geguckt was man zuerst wählen muss. Nicht wenige haben sich dank doofer Übersetzung dann trotzdem vertan.

PvP darf meines Erachtens komplett wegbleiben und SoE sollte das als Feature bewerben :-D


----------



## Laurania (16. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte gerne wieder ein Crafting-System wie zu Beginn von EQ2!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass es bei EQ wohl Spielerevents gab, bei denen die Entscheidungen der Spieler darüber entschieden haben wie der Plot weiterging. Zudem hatte das wohl konkrete Auswirkungen direkt im Spiel. Ich weiß nicht, wie aufwendig es ist so etwas wieder einzuführen, aber ich glaube, dass sowas ne Menge Spass mit sich bringen würde.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass die vielen schönen Dinge die ich an EQ2 so liebe erhalten bleiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (18. Februar 2010)

Laurania schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne wieder ein Crafting-System wie zu Beginn von EQ2!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was denn genau am damaligen Crafting-System war denn so toll? Menschen tendieren ja oft dazu einfach vergangenes zu glorifizieren, da hilfts manchmal es etwas auszudeutschen :-)



Laurania schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass es bei EQ wohl Spielerevents gab, bei denen die Entscheidungen der Spieler darüber entschieden haben wie der Plot weiterging. Zudem hatte das wohl konkrete Auswirkungen direkt im Spiel. Ich weiß nicht, wie aufwendig es ist so etwas wieder einzuführen, aber ich glaube, dass sowas ne Menge Spass mit sich bringen würde.


Meines Wissens gabs mal den Sleeper den man wecken konnte was dann nen kurzes weltweites Event auslöste. Nachm Aufwecken konnte diese Zone nicht mehr benutzt werden. Interessante Idee aber es war "unfair" gegenüber den Gilden welche die Zone noch nicht besucht hatten. Die Ausrüstung die man dort holen konnte war sehr gut ;-)
Mehr ist mir grad nicht bekannt.
EQ2 hat auch ähnliche Sachen mit den Spirebuild Events und so.


----------



## pRat (18. Februar 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Meines Wissens gabs mal den Sleeper den man wecken konnte was dann nen kurzes weltweites Event auslöste. Nachm Aufwecken konnte diese Zone nicht mehr benutzt werden. Interessante Idee aber es war "unfair" gegenüber den Gilden welche die Zone noch nicht besucht hatten. Die Ausrüstung die man dort holen konnte war sehr gut ;-)
> Mehr ist mir grad nicht bekannt.
> EQ2 hat auch ähnliche Sachen mit den Spirebuild Events und so.



Ich denke es geht um die Live Events, bei denen Gamemaster das Event geführt haben. Bei EQ2 gibt es ja "nur noch" World Events, die nach einem festen Script ablaufen, und Guide Events, die von freiwilligen Helfern abgezogen werden, die von SOE mit besonderen Kräften ausgestattet werden. Aus dem Effeff würde mir als Live Event bei EQ1 die Sache mit dem GM-Drachen einfallen, der eines Nachts aus irgendeinem See gestiegen ist und den Spielern eingeheizt hat, oder das Rudel Werwölfe, das durch eine Zone gewandert ist, während jeder einzelne Werwolf von einem GM gesteuert wurde.

Die Dinger hatten zwar keine Auswirkung auf die Geschichte, aber ich gehe hier mal nach dem "Stille Post"-Prinzip - die Wahrheit verfälscht sich umso mehr je öfter sie weiter erzählt wird.

Kenne das allerdings auch nur aus Erzählungen, da ich damals eher mit damit zu tun hatte, das mich die Umwelt nicht ständig um die Ecke bringt.


----------



## WT Ephram (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir folgende Dinge wünschen:
(Habe nur die ersten 2 Jahre gespielt, kann sich teilweise also erübrigen)

1. SOE Kundenbetreuung muss besser werden. 3 Wochen auf eine Anfrage warten ist nicht kundenfreundlich. Oft bekam man irgendwelche Standartformulare zugeschickt,
wo man bishin zum Account Key oder Kreditkartennummern alles eingeben muss. Sowas geht einfach nicht. Ein Support sollte auch in deutsch sein.

2. SOE soll sich endlich bewusst sein welche Zielgruppe angesprochen werden soll. Erleichterungen hin oder her, wenn Mastertruhen bei 0815 Mobs droppen, ist der Spaß vorbei. Wie einige hier, möchte ich kein zweites WoW haben. 

a) Soulchards wieder rein. Hier wurde gesagt, die waren buggy. Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Als Brig musste ich damals oft genug regelmäßig mit gefallen Helden auf Seelesuche gehen, das hat nicht nur für Stimmung gesorgt, sondern hat die Freundeliste schnell gefüllt. 

b) Levelspeed enorm verringern. EQ2 war für mich immer das Spiel mit dem Weg zum Ziel. Beim letzten reinschnuppern war ich ständig damit beschäftigt graue Quests raus zu schmeissen. Man verpasst sehr viel, wenn man sich nicht selbst für interessiert.

c) Questgegber brauchen keinen Hinweis über dem Kopf. So lernt man wenigstens alles kennen.

d) Crafting sollte wieder nen Stellenwert haben. Abhängigkeiten waren gut und die (mastercraftet) Produkte waren für einen ne lange Zeit das beste im Spiel. Wird wahrscheinlich heute nur noch als Übergangslösung angesehen.

e) Die Welt wieder etwas gefährlicher machen. Nicht ganz so extrem wie am Anfang, wo man kaum lebend durch Nek Forrest kam, aber ein wenig Nervenkitzel darfs ruhig sein.

3. Klassen/Rassen so bleiben, haben mir immer gefallen, sowohl von der Mechanik als auch den Skills. Gerne mehr, aber auch nur wenn man ein Konzept für diese hat. Brigs hatten später ja wenigstens ne Raid Rolle. Unser Gildenmönsch hingegen war meist am heulen.
Ein Kritikpunkt doch: Fand es besser als jede Klasse noch was besonderes konnte. Heute kann man über die AAs ja an viele andere Specials kommen.

4. Grafik/Atmosphäre fand ich auch immer ok, muss halt Luft nach oben bleiben. Was mir allerdings nie gefallen hat: Da hab ich mir gerade nen tollen Stuhl gecraftet und muss mich umständlich draufstellen um mich draufzuknien. Die schicke Büchersammlung im Regel unterbringen...konnte man knicken, wenn man nicht gerade 12 Stunden Zeit hatte.

P.S. die Lotterie muss bleiben, das war sehr spaßig :-)


----------



## Bakual (22. Februar 2010)

pRat schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht um die Live Events, bei denen Gamemaster das Event geführt haben. Bei EQ2 gibt es ja "nur noch" World Events, die nach einem festen Script ablaufen, und Guide Events, die von freiwilligen Helfern abgezogen werden, die von SOE mit besonderen Kräften ausgestattet werden. Aus dem Effeff würde mir als Live Event bei EQ1 die Sache mit dem GM-Drachen einfallen, der eines Nachts aus irgendeinem See gestiegen ist und den Spielern eingeheizt hat, oder das Rudel Werwölfe, das durch eine Zone gewandert ist, während jeder einzelne Werwolf von einem GM gesteuert wurde.
> 
> Die Dinger hatten zwar keine Auswirkung auf die Geschichte, aber ich gehe hier mal nach dem "Stille Post"-Prinzip - die Wahrheit verfälscht sich umso mehr je öfter sie weiter erzählt wird.
> 
> Kenne das allerdings auch nur aus Erzählungen, da ich damals eher mit damit zu tun hatte, das mich die Umwelt nicht ständig um die Ecke bringt.



Möglich ja, ich hab einige Live Events mitgemacht (zB als Cazic Thule in Lesser Faydark auftauchte und mit Firiona rummachte). Die waren schon witzig. Allerdings ist dabei regelmässig die Zone abgestürzt weil innert kürzester Zeit alle Leute dahin wollten wegen Phat Lewt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gesteuert wurden die Werwölfe und Co übrigens meistens nicht von GMs sondern Guides, welches auch nur Spieler waren die sowas freiwillig machten.
In EQ2 gibts auch solche Live Events, allerdings in der Regel viel kleiner und dadurch auch nicht so zonenbelastend.


----------



## Bakual (22. Februar 2010)

WT schrieb:


> Ich würde mir folgende Dinge wünschen:
> (Habe nur die ersten 2 Jahre gespielt, kann sich teilweise also erübrigen)
> 
> 1. SOE Kundenbetreuung muss besser werden. 3 Wochen auf eine Anfrage warten ist nicht kundenfreundlich. Oft bekam man irgendwelche Standartformulare zugeschickt,
> ...



1. SoE Support gibts übrigens auf Deutsch. Kannst anrufen (zu üblichen Spielzeiten!) und wirst in sauberem Deutsch umsorgt. Das geht dann auch fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Per Email gehts aber in der Tat manchmal sehr schleppend.

2. a) Soulshards waren buggy. Ich hab oft genug nen Shard nimme holen können weil er irgendwo in der Geometrie lag. Sehen konntest ihn aber nicht holen. Ansonsten wars ne coole Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b) Du hast die Möglichkeit XP komplett abzuschalten. Wers also langsam mag, kann auch langsam leveln. Ich weiss - ist nicht dasselbe.
c) Kannst ausschalten.
d) Mastercrafted ist heute absolut ok (wurde ja mal massiv aufgebessert), das beste sollte es aber imho nicht sein. Abhängigkeiten wären cool, aber nicht zum Leveln. Cool wär zB wie bei der Epic dass man zusammenarbeiten muss um was echt gutes zu basteln, evtl aus Drops aus Raids (wies ja schon gibt).

3. /agree

4. /agree, wobei das Sitzen halt nen Riesenaufwand ist zum programmieren.


----------



## pRat (22. Februar 2010)

Bakual schrieb:


> Gesteuert wurden die Werwölfe und Co übrigens meistens nicht von GMs sondern Guides, welches auch nur Spieler waren die sowas freiwillig machten.



Oh okay - lustig war es sicher allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist halt ein bisschen anderes Kaliber als bei den weichgespülten MMOGs heutzutage, bei denen Kuscheln an der Tagesordnung steht. Die Live Events in EQ2 sind m.E. viel zu harmlos - die Guides könnten ruhig mal losziehen und sowas in der Art wieder abziehen. Bin sicher nicht der einzige, der sich nicht nur nicht ärgern würde wenn Werwölfe über ihn herfallen, sondern eher mit einem "WTF"-Blick auf den Monitor starren würde. Paar Sekunden später würde der Gedanke kommen "Das war cool...". Noch ein paar Sekunden später käme der Gedanke "Aber was zum Henker war das?". Und so ist das Interesse geweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Guides verdienen mehr Unterstützung - die Events gehen im Rauschen des "Höher besser weiter" in absurder Art und Weise unter, obwohl sie immer Spaß machen.


----------

